# Frage zu JavaKara



## Nexy (11. Nov 2010)

Nur eine kurze Frage:
Gibt es bei JavaKara einen Befehl, der das Programm schließt, oder der Kara "stoppt", also dass sie die Befehle, die noch kommen würden nicht mehr ausführt?


----------



## Landei (11. Nov 2010)

Also ich programmiere schon eine ganze Weile Java, aber JavaKara musste ich erst nachschlagen. In Java selbst würde man einen brutalen Abbruch mit System.exit(4711); erzwingen - keine Ahnung, ob die Umgebung soetwas zuläßt. Was in deinem Fall die beste Lösung wäre, ist ohne zusätzliche Informationen schwer zu sagen. Genug Ansätze gibt es, etwa eine Exception auslösen, die erst in der main-Methode (oder was auch immer das Ding als oberstes Level verwendet) abgefangen wird...


----------



## Nexy (11. Nov 2010)

Also den exit-Befehl, der dann ja kara.exit lauten dürfte, kennt das Programm nicht
Ebenso wie kara.stop, oder ähnliches
Was eine "Exeption" sein soll, weiß ich leider nicht^^"
Vielleicht könntest du das noch mal erklären


----------



## agentone (11. Nov 2010)

Ich dachte immer, bei Kara ist eine Art Turingmaschine, die einen Startzustand und einen Endzustand hat. Du müsstest deinem Programm also irgendwie sagen, dass es als nächsten Schritt zu diesem Endzustand gehen soll.
Hier ist diser Zustand abgebildet:


----------



## Nexy (11. Nov 2010)

Ja, diese Variante davon gibt es auch.
Es gibt allerdings auch die, bei denen man wirklich etwas schreiben muss wie zum Beispiel
while (!kara.treeFront()) 

Und genau da fehlt mir so ein Befehl


----------



## Nexy (11. Nov 2010)

Okay, das Thema hat sich erledigt, ich habe eine Lösung gefunden
Bisher war immer das Problem, dass ich, obwohl bereits eine Meldung angezeigt wurde, die Misserfolg verkündete danach immer noch die erschien, die den Erfolg angab, weil ich eine if-schleife falsch gesetzt hatte
Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Landei (11. Nov 2010)

if-schleife.de


----------

